# [os] gentoo e macosx

## Marculin

Premetto che per mia sfortuna non ho MAI usato per 1 minuto un computer apple e mi stavo quindi chiedendo (in vista del prossimo acquisto pc) se continuare a rimanere su x86 con gentoo oppure passare a apple con macosx e gentoo macos....

In pratica vi chiedo....perchè usare macosx?Ha qualcosa di meglio del buon e solito Gentoo?grazie a chi mi risponde   :Embarassed: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Che girano certi programmi commerciali nativamente puo' essere un vantaggio per qualcuno

----------

## shev

 *Marculin wrote:*   

> In pratica vi chiedo....perchè usare macosx?Ha qualcosa di meglio del buon e solito Gentoo?grazie a chi mi risponde  

 

Non c'è che una risposta: prova un mac, solo così puoi capire. A parole dubito sia possibile far capire realmente perchè "Mac è meglio"  :Smile: 

Se proprio insisti, posso dirti che avresti tutta la potenza di unix, con una veste grafica accattivante, comoda e stabilissima. Programmi sia linux, che commerciali celebri (macromedia,adobe,m$ etc), che esclusivi per mac. Il tutto condito con il miglior gestore di pacchetti sul mercato (o almeno il più amato... almeno da me  :Razz: ): emerge/portage. L'hardware è splendido, ben assemblato e perfettamente ingegnerizzato, da un senso di soddisfazione all'utilizzo che non ho mai riscontrato in nessun pc. Insomma, io da quando sono passato a apple/mac ho "visto la luce", davvero macchine splendide e software all'altezza. Inoltre puoi metterci anche linux se non gradisci macosx  :Wink: 

/me che a breve ordinerà anche il nuovo iMac 20"  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## emix

 *shev wrote:*   

> /me che a breve ordinerà anche il nuovo iMac 20" 

 

/me che ti invidia da morire... ma che si gode il suo iBook G4  :Wink: 

----------

## Marculin

grazie per le attuali risposte....vedrò che diranno gli altri!

Nel mentre dovrei troppo trovare qualcuno che mi lasci usare un mac cosi appunto per capire come funziona ma non conosco nessuno che lo usi   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## shev

 *Marculin wrote:*   

> Nel mentre dovrei troppo trovare qualcuno che mi lasci usare un mac cosi appunto per capire come funziona ma non conosco nessuno che lo usi  

 

Se non trovi nulla, vai in un apple store o simile e provalo, non dovrebbero farti storie. Ok, non sarà una gran prova, ma meglio di nulla.

----------

## luna80

non ci ho messo tanto ad apprezzare macosx e lo stile di un mac, sono sicura che anche marculin non si pentirà se optasse davvero per un comparare un prodotto apple.

il mio prossimo obiettivo?installare gentoo su un powerbook g4.

ce la farò mai? vedremo   :Very Happy:   per il momento mi sembra quasi impossibile...

----------

## emix

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> ce la farò mai? vedremo    per il momento mi sembra quasi impossibile...

 

Quoto shev

 *Quote:*   

> Cos'è l'impossibile, se non una questione di tempo?

 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@luna80: no anche tu il mac e' un incubo

----------

## emix

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> @luna80: no anche tu il mac e' un incubo

 

Prima o poi toccherà anche a te  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Marculin

 *shev wrote:*   

>  *Marculin wrote:*   Nel mentre dovrei troppo trovare qualcuno che mi lasci usare un mac cosi appunto per capire come funziona ma non conosco nessuno che lo usi   
> 
> Se non trovi nulla, vai in un apple store o simile e provalo, non dovrebbero farti storie. Ok, non sarà una gran prova, ma meglio di nulla.

 

Vedrò appena riesco a trovarne uno dato che io abito in un paesino sperduto  :Sad: 

Per caso avete o usate Virtual Pc e mi date un parere?Come al solito ho alcune applicazioni che necessitano di win  :Sad:  grazie

----------

## emix

 *Marculin wrote:*   

> Per caso avete o usate Virtual Pc e mi date un parere?Come al solito ho alcune applicazioni che necessitano di win  grazie

 

Non lo uso personalmente, ma l'ho provato su un altro iBook. Che dire, di funzionare funziona, ma e' molto lento. E poi fa troppa impressione vedere Windows su un mac  :Shocked: 

----------

## Marculin

 *emix wrote:*   

>  *Marculin wrote:*   Per caso avete o usate Virtual Pc e mi date un parere?Come al solito ho alcune applicazioni che necessitano di win  grazie 
> 
> Non lo uso personalmente, ma l'ho provato su un altro iBook. Che dire, di funzionare funziona, ma e' molto lento. E poi fa troppa impressione vedere Windows su un mac 

 

Io avevo sentito che era veloce  :Sad: 

----------

## luna80

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> @luna80: no anche tu il mac e' un incubo

 

perchè? a me piace provare ed usare un pò di tutto, non sono ne solo per linux ne solo per macosx e neppure solo per win...

mi piace porvare e scoprire pro e contro di ogni sistema.

dipende da cosa uno vuole fare, se vuole qualcosa di semplice e "intuitivo" (e che qualche volta si impianta   :Laughing:   :Confused:   ) per esempio win va benissimo, se si vuole qualcosa di più stabile e esteticamente "bello" (anche se qui si tirano in ballo i gusti) forse è meglio scegliere macosx, se si vuole strusare e, perchè no, complicarsi un pò la vita (   :Wink:  ) va benisssimo linux!

io sono di questa opinione.

----------

## shev

 *Marculin wrote:*   

> Io avevo sentito che era veloce 

 

Usando (emulando) win2000 su un mac non troppo vecchio (>= 0,9 - 1 GHZ) non va male, è più che accettabile. Ma che ti manca da giustificare l'uso di virtual pc?

Cmq stiamo andando un po' troppo OT, se il discorso si sposta solo su mac e macosx il topic va chiuso, anche perchè troveresti maggiori aiuti su un forum mac. Siamo e restiamo sempre un forum gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## emix

 *Marculin wrote:*   

> Io avevo sentito che era veloce 

 

Il lento o veloce è sempre relativo e poi (essendo in emulazione) dipende dalla CPU, io l'ho visto su un G4 a 1GHz. Comunque si può utilizzare senza grossi problemi.

Certo per farci andare software pesanti tipo autocad non è il massimo.

----------

## Marculin

@shev: sono dei programmi per cell che girano solo su win

Hai ragione...stavo andando forse troppo OT

Comunque mi piacerebbe molto prendere un mac ma ho paura del solito "salto" ma se continuo ad usare cosi Gentoo lo prendo e i casi sono 2 :Surprised:  ci metto Gentoo da zero oppure gentoo macos visto che pian pianino migliorerà sicuro...grazie

----------

## tomasino

la macchina è buona, gentoo linux ci sta sopra che è una meraviglia, gentoo macos muove i primi passi (oggi ho emerso bzflag, strana sensazione poterci giocare con osx e nn con linux  :Smile: )...

cosa c'è da aspettare?

A - NULLA

B - il powerbook G5

Scegli la risposta che più ti garba  :Wink: 

----------

## shev

 *Marculin wrote:*   

> mi piacerebbe molto prendere un mac ma ho paura del solito "salto"

 

Non farti problemi, se quello che ti frena è solo questo allora hai già scelto: prendi un mac. 

La "paura" per le differenze con i pc svanirà non appena ti arriverà la scatola del tuo mac, da quel momento ti chiederai come hai fatto a vivere senza per tutti questi anni  :Very Happy: 

(ovviamente IMHO e in quella degli altri mac-utenti)

----------

## kaio

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  se si vuole qualcosa di più stabile e esteticamente "bello" (anche se qui si tirano in ballo i gusti) forse è meglio scegliere macosx, se si vuole strusare e, perchè no, complicarsi un pò la vita (   ) va benisssimo linux!
> 
> io sono di questa opinione.

 

Beh macosx non si usa solo perchè è bello, ma perchè è il miglior unix per desktop finora: installazione delle applicazioni senza casini di dipendenze e/o registry che ti rimangono su disco e che ti rallentano la macchina all'avvio, VERO plug&play (però solo con l'hardware compatibile), ti fà veramente concentrare su quello che devi fare e non sulla gestione del sistema operativo in sè (cfr Linux), strumenti di sviluppo superlativi (vedi framework Cocoa) etc...

----------

## Jacco

 *emix wrote:*   

>  *shev wrote:*   /me che a breve ordinerà anche il nuovo iMac 20"  
> 
>  *luna80 wrote:*   /me che ti invidia da morire... ma che si gode il suo iBook G4  
> 
> /me che quota in pieno 
> ...

   :Wink:  http://utenti.lycos.it/marentaxdevelop/altro/pbook_al11.html

----------

## silian87

/me onorato che si parli tanto di silian87   :Mr. Green: 

Cmq non farti troppo ingannare dagli effetti grafici belli di macosx e simili... io mi trovo benino col powerbook, pero' ammetto che se si vuole usare LINUX con la L maiuscola bisogna usare un x86, in particolar modo credo che per uno smanettone come me vada bene un ibm portatile. Cmq tra la mia guida, il forum, altra documentazione, chat e nostri consigli non dovresti avere particolari problemi ad installare gentoo... e non scordiamoci della guida ufficiale (  :Embarassed:  )

----------

## motaboy

 *Marculin wrote:*   

> @shev: sono dei programmi per cell che girano solo su win

 

[OT]  :Twisted Evil:  Cosa c'é che kdebluetooth o altri programmi non possono fare? mmm pero macos non usa bluez...  :Twisted Evil:  [/OT]

----------

## shev

 *motaboy wrote:*   

>  *Marculin wrote:*   @shev: sono dei programmi per cell che girano solo su win 
> 
> [OT]  Cosa c'é che kdebluetooth o altri programmi non possono fare? mmm pero macos non usa bluez...  [/OT]

 

Per continuare l'OT nell'OT, guarda che per mac ci sono programmi per cellulari prodotti da terze parti (anche open e free) che supportano una marea di cellulari in tutte le loro funzioni. Io per esempio li uso con un sony ericsson senza problemi. Se poi bluez gira anche su linux ppc, allora ancora meglio  :Wink: 

----------

## Marculin

Il programma in questione è visual siemens che lo potete trovare al link http://www.gsm-soft.com/index.php

Ho provato a usarlo sia con wine che crossoveroffice ma non riesco...

Per ora sono legato a questo programma perchè mi salva tutti gli sms che sono sia sul cell che sulla sim con un tasto solo.Avevo provato scmxx ma devo salvare singolarmente gli sms  :Sad:  Se potete provate se riuscite a farlo andare con qualche emulatore grazie  :Sad: 

----------

## motaboy

Hai provato "gnokii"?????

----------

## akiross

Mah guarda, io ho comprato un iBook G4, e sono soddisfatto.

Attualmente ho dualboot, Gentoo e MacOSX

Che dire: gentoo si sa, e' favoloso, ma avere MacOS e' una spinta in piu': bello e comodo, anche se non mi frega molto che si basi su BSD, visto che uso sempre gentoo  :Very Happy: 

Piu' che altro uso MacOS perche' ci vanno i prodotti Macromedia (a proposito, flash mi costa la bellezza di 600 euri, l'equivalente di quello che ho guadagnato facendo un sito internet  :Smile: ). Se fai il webdesigner direi che e' un'ottima scelta.

Come dire: linux e' pieno di programmi, ma spesso quelli piu' usati son fatti in versione Mac piuttosto che versione Linux (anche se molti grossi pacchetti vanno anche su Linux, esempio MaYa).

Concludendo: se non hai timore di avere una cpu diversa, e quindi un po' di inadeguatezza ai primi tempi (almeno cosi' e' stato per me), ti consiglio un apple.

Ciauz

----------

## innerbrain

Ma guarda che bella discussione...

io in questi giorni stavo pensando a un passaggio dal mio acer a un bel nuovo e fiammante iBook G4.... anzi non vedo l'ora di metterci le mani sopra, ce l'ha un mio amico e ne parla benissimo, l'ho visto ed e.......mi sono innamorato   :Laughing: 

----------

## Marculin

@motaboy: l'ho provato ma non va bene coi siemens (anche se lo danno compatibile)

grazie per le risposte di tutti  :Wink: 

----------

## flocchini

[OT]Io ho una suite completa di programmi x flashare il telefono e farci taroccamenti vari (motorola) che sotto linux non andra' mai, gia' sotto win non vanno... Nemmeno vmware puo' fare nulla  :Sad:  [/OT]

----------

## Marculin

Questo si però flashare lo farai una volta all'anno  :Smile:   e puoi permetterti di accendere un win, mentre io salvo gli sms magari anche 2 volte la settimana  :Sad: 

----------

## motaboy

Ok, la soluzione é semplice: Ti metti di impegno e dai una mano agli sviluppatori per aggiungere il supporto al tuo telefono, nel vero spirito opensource no?

----------

